# Peter Stokkebye Black Currant Cavendish



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Quick review from a quick smoke!

Today was gorgeous and it is Spring Barrel Tasting weekend at the wineries, so naturally I was working. I grabbed my cob and my jar of PS Black Currant Cavendish on a lark - largely since I hadn't tried it yet - packed the bowl, and let it sit for an hour before lighting. Hopped in the truck and fired up the pipe. Tuned in the radio (NPR - Thistle and Shamrock - perfect for a pipe!) and off we went. 

The tobacco was all black. Black on black. Inside of a cow's stomach at midnight black. It has a size or three of cut ribbons that I am finding is very easy to pack and light, with a sweet but not treacly fruit note. Upon lighting this was almost nonexistent through puffing, but I could smell wafting from the bowl. The tobacco flavors were mild, with bits of raisin and kind of a cedar note. Don't know where that came from. Retrohaling this tobacco brought faint bits of the currant flavor, but that's about it. It was pleasant but not mind blowing. Letting the bowl cool WAYYYYY down brought out the sweet currant notes as well as a citrus-like flavor. Rabid puffing on the bowl brought out a bit more of the cavendish flavor and the slightest bit of bit, which immediately faded as I let the bowl cool. The tobacco was spot on moisture-wise and stayed lit until the bowl was done. Had maybe three little flakes in the bottom of the bowl - not bad!

Overall this was a mild aro without overpowering sweetness. It certainly wasn't a high-end tobacco, but was an enjoyable smoke nonetheless. While I might not be driven to keep it in stock, it does make me want to try more of the PS bulk aro offerings. It was exceedingly easy to pack, light, and smoke so it would be pretty easy for someone new to pipes, but they might be put off by its lack of depth and perhaps overly subtle note. This would be a classic example of the "it doesn't taste like it smells" comment.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for that review. I've had a small bit of the black currant in my P&C shopping cart, just haven't pulled the trigger on the order yet.


----------

